# My wooden, stone and ceramic Easter eggs



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

What I've collected over the years.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes they are class.... are any worth anything?...  The first picture of your yellow coloured ones, I have that style  in Pink and white on my dresser... I keep my rings in them


----------



## Gaer (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow!  Those are incredible!  Can you imagine the patience it would take to paint those?  The ones I LOVE are the Russian eggs!  What a beautiful collection!  Thank you for showing them!


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes they are class.... are any worth anything?


 I never tried to find out their value since I plan on keeping them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 11, 2020)

Very pretty. I especially like the last group.


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very pretty. I especially like the last group.


They are like cloisonne enamel.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice stuff here deb.  I have the ones in the third pic and the ones on the left in the fourth.


----------

